# Predator video



## evangilder (Jan 19, 2006)

I just got this one via e-mail


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 19, 2006)

GREAT!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2006)

Good video Eric!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 19, 2006)

Deadly.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 19, 2006)

Too bad we cant put high powered speakers on the missle screaming "God is great"....... freak them out before they get blown up


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 19, 2006)

LOL sys.... Great clip, and the music is by a band called Anthrax....


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 19, 2006)

Anthrax lol I have not heard that in while sweet. Great video to, scarry stuff. Funny to boot, funny unless you are the guy in the truck.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 19, 2006)

There's a lesson here, kiddies. Don't be a terrorist and you won't turn into biological confetti.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 20, 2006)

Great clip!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 21, 2006)

sweet


----------

